#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Unable to open Excel sheet in Office Outlook 2007

## Navneet

Hi! I am facing problem with MS office Outlook.When I receive or send excel attachment,I can view the excel file in preview section of Ms Outlook 2007 but the moment I click on the file to view it in EXCEL,excel program opens but without opening the excel sheet.


I am using Microsoft Office 2007.Both Excel & Office Outlook are 2007 version.Even I tried installing Service Pack 2 but situation is same.


Thanks


Navneet

----------


## BlastRanger

uninstall all your office application, then install again to see if that helps

----------


## mikeleena

There could be errors in your pst file use scan.pst. if you still face error then contact outlook PST Experts

----------


## alacemessi04

It may be the application opening the attachment be not appropriate so reinstall your office. Other reason will be either the attachment is corrupted or there is severe corruption of pst files. Other than that there may be severe corruption of the pst files so you can repair the damage through free pst repair software.

----------

